Ask HN: Should we join accelerator run by a company in same market if invited? - airocker
======
hluska
Is the accelerator any good? What kind of track record do they have? What
kinds of mentors are available to you? How much equity do you give up?

~~~
airocker
They are very new and I do not see a lot of reviews. The equity ask is on a
higher side (5% for 25k-50k EUR). They seem to have made many recent
investments(claim is 100) but in Europe(We are in US).

~~~
hluska
Would you feel comfortable reaching out to some of their portfolio companies
to learn more about their experiences? I would be just as (if not more)
worried about the quality of the incubator than about the fact that it is
owned by a competitor.

~~~
airocker
thanks! I just did.

